# Fried Turkey



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

Cooked a Fried Turkey tonight.  Tried to keep it simple.  No marinades or injections.  Just rubbed down with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning and deep fried in peanut oil for 33 minutes (11 lb bird).   Rested for thirty minutes and served.  Tasted great, skin was crisp, and bird was incredibly moist.  Will do again soon.






Seasoned and ready to go!






Interested Bystander







Frying away!





Finished product


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very very nice!!!  Simple and perfect!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 26, 2006)

I think turkey is at it's best when fried.  I am sure it was very good.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks good. Duck next time?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 26, 2006)

Good looking bird Dallas.


----------



## john pen (Dec 26, 2006)

Fried was my fav till I smoked one....


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 26, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Looks good. Duck next time?



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7184


aaaaaa   a wise guy eh?......LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice looking bird Kloset


----------



## john a (Dec 27, 2006)

That's a good looking bird. What do you do with the oil between cooks, how long will it keep?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 27, 2006)

John,

I read that you can expect to get three to four cooks out of a batch of oil before it starts to break down.  I strained it and put it back in the five gallon container that it comes in.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh yeah! I'd eat that. That skin looked perfect!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 27, 2006)

That looks awesome!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice looking bird..love the fried turkey


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

I did 2, 15lb birds on thanksgiving. Fried both of em in less than 2 hours total. Good thing I live in an area where I can go out in the field and dump the 3 gallons of oil.......what did you do with your oil??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm going to try and get a couple more cooks out of it.  I strained the oil and put it back in the 5 gallon container it came in.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and get a couple more cooks out of it.  I strained the oil and put it back in the 5 gallon container it came in.



Good idea....I just dumped mine, cleaned up the fryer and put it in the basement....the next plan is a clam bake


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and get a couple more cooks out of it.  I strained the oil and put it back in the 5 gallon container it came in.



If when you are done cooking and especially before you store the oil..... slice up 2-3 pounds of potatoes and cook em' in the oil. It helps clean the oil some and remove some of the flavor of whatever you just cooked out of the oil.

I usually slice the potatoes up really thin and make chips... when they are fresh out of oil & still hot and oily I crack a bunch fresh pepper on them....DELICIOUS!   You can always do french fries too.... either way, try to run some potatoes through the oil each time after using it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":29zvj1i6]I'm going to try and get a couple more cooks out of it.  I strained the oil and put it back in the 5 gallon container it came in.



If when you are done cooking and especially before you store the oil..... slice up 2-3 pounds of potatoes and cook em' in the oil. It helps clean the oil some and remove some of the flavor of whatever you just cooked out of the oil.

I usually slice the potatoes up really thin and make chips... when they are fresh out of oil & still hot and oily I crack a bunch fresh pepper on them....DELICIOUS!   You can always do french fries too.... either way, try to run some potatoes through the oil each time after using it.[/quote:29zvj1i6]

Great Tip!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I did 2, 15lb birds on thanksgiving. Fried both of em in less than 2 hours total. Good thing I live in an area where I can go out in the field and dump the 3 gallons of oil.......what did you do with your oil??



If your using peanut oil, it's biodegradeable and you should have no problem dumping it out back.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well until the rest of my subdivision get's built up (which will be who knows when) I can walk off my lawn about 10 feet and dump stuff there, which I have been doin. The coyotes love the bones and other scraps I throw out. Just gotta make sure my dog isin't outside when they are     of course, I never really liked that dog


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it's finally time to "dump" my oil I put it in a 5 gallon gas can. From that can I constantly fill quart oil bottles & drill a small hole in the center of cap.    It makes a great fire starter... just squeeze bottle all over the wood before lighting.  It kinda makes some black smoke if you squirt it directly into an already burning fire...but it sure smells good!  

I suppose I could just dump it on the ground.... except my lab would probably spend the next week eating the ground it soaked into...LOL

I'm sure you could jug it up and take it to any local garage...most of them now have waste oil heaters.... they'll just dump it right in with their used motor oil.


----------

